# iPhone 5S to be launched by June 2013



## reddick (Dec 11, 2012)

Source

So as it was not expected ,If the rumors were to be believed ,which had to be happened too early!
But it has been alleged that 5S would have improved Camera, NFC compatibility,Battery power enhancement, etc. 
Further, iPhone 5 is the worst kept secret so I believe this may be true though 
Let's see it's impact on iPhone 5 sales in India also


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 11, 2012)

reddick said:


> Source
> 
> So as it was not expected ,If the rumors were to be believed ,which had to be happened too early!
> But it has been alleged that 5S would have improved Camera, NFC compatibility,Battery power enhancement, etc.
> ...



another way to cheat consumers.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope the sales goes down.


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 12, 2012)

Apart from the launch of Iphone 5, there is also a lot of buzz about the Samsung Galaxy S4 as well. We can assume that these two handsets are going to have a good fight aming themselves.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh not again! What this time?
*iPhone* is *5S*hy!


----------



## reddick (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm
So now it's time to witness iPhone 5S versus SGS IV war
I think it would b d hot debate for 2013


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope the news is not fake


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

What it's gonna sport?
iOS 6?


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 12, 2012)

I heard this even before the launch of iphone 5


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/evolution-of-the-iphone5-meme.jpg
Yeeaaahhhh!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 9, 2013)

nthg yet :/


----------

